# First Real Cook On The BGE



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This thing is freakin Awesome. Have the convEGGtor in 12lb Prime Rib from the Butcher Shoppe, salt, pepper, garlic, a little Gunpowder over 300° sitting at 2hr at the moment, plan to pull at 6 and let her rest before slicing it open! Can hardly wait!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It don't get any better then that, love the fan!!! Good things happen to good people!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

now THAT is a day well spent!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

NO FAIR!!!!!!............. Yours has Clips to keep the Lid from Playin' Humpty Dumpty...




...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

It gets better with age, welcome to the club!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pure Ecstacy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

wow, that looks good!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It looks great.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy birthday man hope the kids and wife are doing well.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is awesome!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

B-Rod said:


> Happy birthday man hope the kids and wife are doing well.


Thankyou Brother, hope you are as well. Holler at me sometime!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Hard to screw up anything on that egg! I have a Vision and will not ever cook with charcoal or gas at the house again. 

Chicken...whole ribeye.....ribs.....brisket....fish.....Boston butt...... yea buddy!


----------

